# Groovy Goats 1+ 2



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

OK, so it's time for the first Groovy round of waiting for Groovy Goat babies.

These 2 gals are due in April.

Ditza is up first. She's a second freshener LaMancha due on April 17th. Last time, she gave us twins: a buck and a doe. (Her doe kid will be in the June waiting room! I think! Maybe! with minis!)

Diitza is currently our herd queen and is alternately a hilarious clown or a total jerk! I'm thinking she'll have a single this time. What do you think?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Her pics don't really capture her bratty (and funny - when I'm not tempted to kill her) personality. So here's a video. The original is fine on my computer, but obnoxiously pixelated on You tube. I'm on the look out for a different venue for posting videos, but in the meantime...


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Next up is Annika Zappa, due on April 21. Annie's a fourth freshener and past kiddings have included twin bucklings, triplet bucklings (oh my!), and doe twins. My guess is twins this time. She's big, but not huge... She's grown from a very stubborn Nigerian into a very sweet and funny Nigerian. Her photos DO show her personality. ;-)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice, good luck.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

good looking does - looking forward to pix of the kids


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, my daughters put together our kidding kit yesterday. We're starting to get excited around here! 

Next step is shots (Bose and Cdt) and shaving the udders and the "area".

I GOTTA find me a used baby monitor somewhere. I have the delusional belief that that will somehow afford me more sleep as the time approaches...


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Pretty girls!
I think Ditza has a single, but you never know. I had a doe this year that has had singles 3 or 4 years in a row, she was pretty small again this year and then popped out 8 and 10 lb twins


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My daughters and I gave shots yesterday. Both my girls did the their shots perfectly. Yes, it was only Mom that shot the Bose through the "tent" and out the other side. Sheesh!

Today I went to snag a free computer desk from our 4-H office. It's seen better days, but I wanted to use it for goat and garden supplies. I just got it nestled into the corner where I wanted it and *BAM*; I tripped over something and fell backwards pretty hard on the concrete floor of our garage.

Fortunately I hit my bum instead of my head, but now I have a bruised tushie and a sore back/neck and an unhappy leg. Oh well, it could be worse!

*T-17 days and counting!*


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh...and Ditza is a deep doe. She may be hiding extras in there. And now she's widened more than the phot. When she lays down she looks like a beached whale! Annika is huge. I'm thinking triplets.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck!!! Can't wait to see what they are hiding in there!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

They love to play hiding games. Hope everything goes well for you! Sending pink fairy dust your way!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Good luck! You have pretty girls


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

T minus and 7 days until little goaties!!!! All the does are weirdly needy and affectionate right now....


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Good luck !


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok, so technically Ditza (LaMancha) is due on Sunday and Annika (Nigerian) is due a week from Thursday, but I hereby predict that Annie will kid first. Her udder is quite full and her ligs are pretty much soup. She's a Nigie, so they tend to go earlier anyway AND it's her fourth freshening AND it looks like she has multiples.

Ditza is only on her second round and I'm thinking she has a single. In fact I was starting to play the oh-no-I-don't-think-she-IS-pregnant mind game (woe unto we who do not do pregnancy tests!). But I checked her ligs this morning and they are quite soft - though not as soft as Annie's. 

So my prediction is: Annika will go this Saturday at Day 144 and Ditza will go next Tuesday on Day 157.

Of course, I didn't tell THEM what I'm thinking or they'd use it against me with the Doe Code!!!!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I don't preg check either. It's such a mind game! Glad I at least hand breed so i have a date or I'd really go nuts.

Good luck!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

How exciting!!!! Sending prayers and pink thoughts your way - happy kidding!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I got some pics of the does yesterday. My daughters gave them some very unflattering (but oh-so-helpful) birthing clips. Ditza, the brown LaMancha doe was at day 146 in the photos. As you can see, she looks like she's not quite ready.

Annika, the white Nigerian Dwarf, was on day 142 and looks ready to explode!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh wow, Annika's looking close!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We're on baby watch. Annie is ready. Cancelled today's plan. Checking her every 30-60 minutes. 

She's usually our herd's feeding alarm. She stands at the gate and yells for breakfast and supper about an hour before chore time. Every day. No matter what.

But not today. Today she just laid in the barn. No calling. 

Her udder is bigger (if possible) than the previous photo.

Ligs are goooooone.

She did eat her grain, but only nibbled at her hay, then went and hid in the barn stall. This is super weird because she's a sun worshiper and it's gorgeous out.

So we keep running out to the barn to check on her.

I won't have to trim my nails because I'm biting them all off. ;-)

And my M-i-l's cat is ill. I have a vet appt mid afternoon with her. That's probably when Annie will kid.

Ack!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! I have an Annie due between now and May 10.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay Annie!! Can't wait to see your babies


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

OK, so we THOUGHT Ditza was due last month, but no. She apparently took with her second breeding to Sir Horace instead of the first. So now she's due in a week and a half - on May 29.

At least I THINK she's due then. ;-)

At least I know she's definitely pregnant. I've felt some awesome baby kicks on that right side!

So we're getting everything order for her and her little Munchie baby(s). Here are some updated Ditza photos.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

It's day 145 and Ditza has some very sloppy ligaments!!!!!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Aww, I'm excited to see some earless babies!!!!  Good luck!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay Ditza!! Let's see some kids


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Day 146 for Teddy, also getting sloppy... Guess its a race now :lol:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My daughter gave Ditza a new birthing clip today (Day 147) and I trimmed her hooves. 

She was pretty cranky about all the doings.

Ingrate. Ya think she'd be happy with all these spa treatments! ;-)

Her udder is getting tight and ligs are VERY mushy...


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I hope Ditza goes this afternoon. That would be a convenient time for me. 

:laugh: Stop laughing!

I'll be gone shopping with my elderly mother this morning and tomorrow I am show secretary for a Spring dairy goat show about an hour away from home. My girls will be here - and they've proven they can be level headed and responsible during a birth (Annika had quads, remember?) - but still, Mama wants to be here when Ditza pops out those babies!! Oh, and we have church on Sunday morning too.

Stress level is rising just the tiniest bit.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, I got back from working at a goat show to see Ditza hiding in the corner of the stall, pawing the ground.

But then we let all the other does out to eat grass, she wanted out to. As soon as we put them all back in the pen, she went and hid in the stall and started pawing the ground again.

Stupid Doe Code.

Cute Goat.

*sigh*


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Glad she waited for you! Looks like she'll go soon!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

A doe and a buck so far!!!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Yay!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Eeeek!!!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Only 2. Everyone is healthy. I'll post pics on the birth announcements before the day is over...


----------

